# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Trao đổi về Master CAM

## tinhfocustech

xin chào các bạn , lần đầu tham gia diễn đàn mong học hỏi đc nhiều kinh nghiệm từ cả nhà
hy vọng chúng ta cùng nhau trao đổi về masterccam nha.
cảm ơn các bạn!

----------


## vanlam1102

> xin chào các bạn , lần đầu tham gia diễn đàn mong học hỏi đc nhiều kinh nghiệm từ cả nhà
> hy vọng chúng ta cùng nhau trao đổi về masterccam nha.
> cảm ơn các bạn!


nếu là phần mềm gia công, nếu được, bác tìm hiểu powermill đi, e cũng đang học hỏi cái đó. có gì 2 a e chia sẻ với nhau.

----------


## Vincent

Mastercam dễ học dễ làm mà

----------

